

[ANN] Quepy hangout tomorrow (DB queries in natural language) - fisadev

The people of the Quepy project will offer an open hangout tomorrow to talk about it, answer questions, and help people who want to start using quepy.
Quepy is a python framework for database queries in natural language.<p>Quepy project: http://quepy.machinalis.com/
Hangout link: https://plus.google.com/u/1/events/cvtrlucmf9jkm78nk3sg2qpgc1k
======
charliesl
You will be talking about the framework?

